# Video from ski ride in Europe



## dymek12 (Jan 24, 2015)

This is ski ride in Slovakia, Tatranska Lomnica:


----------



## gladerider (Jan 25, 2015)

nice.

did you guys lose your ski poles? or is skiing without poles IN?


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 25, 2015)

gladerider said:


> nice.
> 
> did you guys lose your ski poles? or is skiing without poles IN?



It's Slovakia, they were skiing with Czechs, not Poles.


----------



## dymek12 (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes that's right ;-)

Seriously - the next trip will be with ski poles :grin:


----------



## dymek12 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello,
I throw a couple of pics of the views of the black ski slope:


----------



## skifree (Jan 31, 2015)

buddy of mine never uses poles and absolutely rips it.


----------



## dymek12 (Feb 6, 2015)

That's right, my buddy has the same. Driving without poles can be dangerous.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 6, 2015)

Germans are more dangerous than Poles. Here's my buddy ripping it up today sans poles. Got some giant bananas attached to his boots, apparently. I ski without poles occasionally, but I'd miss them for getting around in the flats. I think pole plants do help initiate turns in fresh, cut up, and bumps. They help get you reaching down the fall line helping keep you out of the back seat. too. Groomers, meh, mine are pretty much along for the ride then.

They're good for skewering lifties in the nads too, if you're so inclined, I've been known to on one occasion. Elk Mountain, left too late to make the chair, brain fart, hopped onto the wooden platform where the liftie stands, still had my poles in my hands, instinctively stuck out my pole, landed right in the liftie's crotch.


----------



## dymek12 (Feb 13, 2015)

Driving without poles is good at fancarving


----------



## dymek12 (Feb 20, 2015)

And this weekend will be the Tatranska Lomnica the 6th non-traditional multi-genre festival – Snow Dogs will be held on 21st and 22nd February 2015. In a new location for the first time – mid-station Štart, the slope of Čučoriedky west:


----------

